# Well, if it's good enough for The Mafia...



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Removed due to serial numbers.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I thought I was pretty much done collecting pistols, but then I thought about The Mafia.
> 
> For example, I polish in the Japanese tradition because their edges--even when 800 years old--still baffled my father the engineer with their construction.
> 
> ...


The Ruger SR22 correct? Very nice firearm, for some reason I don't shoot mine as much as I should but its a fun range gun for sure...and 50 yards and in its very accurate.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy, I'm going to get a better holster (that one is all they had at Cabela's) and carry mine for defense.

Right now, a transgressor at the mall is a seven-foot shot. Even my .380 ACP will perforate when I use Critical Defense ammunition.

A Mozambique with a .22LR is as fatal as a heart attack, and you won't cry much when the investigating officer confiscates your pistol.

You'd be amazed at how a .22LR doesn't throw off your point of aim and allows you to hammer several more rounds if need be.

Besides, who knows with this economy. Sure, we're fat and sassy now, but what goes up always comes down. Besides, I look great in a dark, pin-striped suit...


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Those things work great on toast

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well putting a bullet in the back of someones head standing right there and generally several anything will do. Don't kid yourself on the ability of a .22 hand gun to protect you. Of course it may beat a rock or a stick. I did say may.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Well putting a bullet in the back of someones head standing right there and generally several anything will do. Don't kid yourself on the ability of a .22 hand gun to protect you. Of course it may beat a rock or a stick. I did say may.


It would not be my first, second or third choice. With that said, I think that it is more important for a person to feel "capable and confident" with whatever firearm they use, versus having to carry and use a more ideal one. I know that some folks will love me for this....:tango_face_wink:....but that is why I believe that the AR15 in 5.56 is so popular. Very easy to shoot for almost anyone.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> It would not be my first, second or third choice. With that said, I think that it is more important for a person to feel "capable and confident" with whatever firearm they use, versus having to carry and use a more ideal one. I know that some folks will love me for this....:tango_face_wink:....but that is why I believe that the AR15 in 5.56 is so popular. Very easy to shoot for almost anyone.


 I have a child hood memory of my father being shot 7 times by a .22 rifle. It was after a bar fight. Dad not only did not die but left the shooter in the hospital for a long time. He then refused to go to the hospital until Mom made him go. Yes there are stories of a .22 rifle killing a bear. I am not willing to roll that set of dice.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I have a child hood memory of my father being shot 7 times by a .22 rifle. It was after a bar fight. Dad not only did not die but left the shooter in the hospital for a long time. He then refused to go to the hospital until Mom made him go. Yes there are stories of a .22 rifle killing a bear. I am not willing to roll that set of dice.


That is horrible. Sorry to hear that. I had a very good friend that was shot and killed by his roommate who used a 10/22. This friend was rather large, about 6'5".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If you are dead intent on a low recoil round in a self defense handgun there are much better options than the Ruger SR22 in .22 LR

May I suggest;

Kel-Tec PMR30 in .22WMR https://www.keltecweapons.com/firearms/pistols/pmr30/

FN Five-Seven in 5.7x28 https://fnamerica.com/products/pistols/fn-five-seven/?referrer=pistols

Or simply go with the Glock17 https://us.glock.com/en/pistols/g17

Or my personal favorite and bucket list carry gun that I WILL GET ONE DAY...Wilson Combat EDCX9L https://www.wilsoncombat.com/edc-x9l/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The secret to actually killing something is "shot placement," hence my belief in the Mozambique.

Guys like Evan Marshall and Mssad Ayoob had much to say on the most typical rounds, like the .38 SPL, the .357 Mag and the 9x19mm. In their findings only 45% of the felons died. That means that with rounds using .355 to .357 bullets, 55% of the perps survived.

My .22LR pistol has superior sights, a very ergo grip and it's a natural pointer. Research 'The Mozmbique,' it's an eye opener.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozambique_Drill


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Well putting a bullet in the back of someones head standing right there and generally several anything will do.


And I have not ruled that out. But all those young gunslingers think that a speeding bullet will always stop when they tell it to.

Case in point, one of our "Nobel prize winning" ******* mercenarys pulled a woman's gun next to "Santa's Castle," left his finger inside the trigger guard, and sent a cheap .32 ACP bullet down the outside of his thigh. The problem is that they do not teach velocity and acceleration in those fancy ghetto schools.

After tearing up his thigh, the bullet hit a solid cement floor. Still full of energy, the round screamed across the open aisle-way and perforated the pant-leg of a working female sales woman. The remaining energy was spent into something, I do not know the what type.

So when I hear about smaller calibers being weak, unreliable and worthless, I quote Massad Ayoob and his feelings of "mouse guns." According to Ayoob, most criminal exchanges are from .22LR, .25ACP and .32 ACP. They want cheap pistols to toss into a lake after they off someone.

But I always cover my bets. I also carry a P238, which I will continue until the Ruger is fully broken-in. My wife also carries, it a SW 360PD and she has a tremendous collection of some very sharp knives.

Recently I over polished a Pilar stainless folder. It makes a coroner's scalpel look like a putty knife. I'm covered.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Does your wife like toast too. I bet she is whole wheat gal

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have sent many a rodent off to the grave. From Coyote ,to raccoons , chipmunks,rabbit on down the list. Much or it with a .22 Even with head shot they often do not die instantly. I have a 25 Auto and bet the .22 would do a better job. Still a .22 would not be first on the list.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

RubberDuck said:


> Does your wife like toast too. I bet she is whole wheat gal


Nope, not us. We married within a group smarter than your crowd.

Only one-trick ponies do the same joke three times...

Oh, and you're on ignore, but the bright side is that you get to tell yourself the same joke three times. Enjoy loneliness.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I have sent many a rodent off to the grave. From Coyote ,to raccoons , chipmunks,rabbit on down the list. Much or it with a .22 Even with head shot they often do not die instantly.


I went out to The National Grasslands and tried my hand at "pasture poodles." If memory serves, I used V-Max bullets in my handloads.

It was my first time out there, and a lot of prairie dogs went on to live complete and fulfilling elderly lives.

...I did kill a whole lotta dirt...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Guys, I just wanted to let you know I took all of your observations very seriously about my new Ruger, in fact, upon finding out that the Gander Mountain shooting range is open, I stopped at Cabela's and bought two more magazines and a box of 300 .22LR rounds. I'll be practicing.

I do believe that if you dump three or four rounds of anything into a semi-lucid banger he's going to want the fight called. Most of the local ilk are Chi-Town rejects, and shooting one of them usually gets you a "Thank You" note from the El Rukns.

But you also have to give some credit to my wife and friends. My wife, while a sweet and dedicated teacher, can change from Jekyll to Hyde seething from every pore. BTW, she stole that 360PD from me, along with a Tuxedo switchblade and I'm not getting either of them back!

I mention my friends. Yes, I still touch base with the club enforcers and attend any funeral that comes around. We talk, drink coffee and share any intell, but then, the Sheriff gives us a lot better stuff.

Here's my synopsis. We all keep in touch, we all watch each others backs, we help one another like the brothers we claim to be, and we all practice "safety first." To that, my biggest legal and moral problem is perforating a darker complected visitor from Illinois and hitting an innocent bystander behind his worthless butt.

But that's what very, very sharp knives are for, and if I'm right, there should be a one or two right inside my home! Thanks, guys, for the concern. Since 1969, the forces of evil have only killed one of us. Oh, we killed three dozen of ourselves on the highway, but only one by gunfire....

Keep a light on for me.


----------

